# Mouse is not working

## mynewname

Hello everyone,

I am new at gentoo, and have just finished installing my system. I have a Sharkoon Fireglider mouse, and whenever I try to run xorg, it does not recognize it. The crazy thing is, that I have Linux Mint installed on the same system, and there it works fine. I have tried various things to make it working, including:

Several reboots/reinstalls and reconfigurations via 

```
 X -configure 
```

Copying the /etc/X11/make.conf file and the /usr/share/X11/conf.d and /usr/lib/X11/conf.d folders from Mint

Using genkernel to see, if the problem lies in the kernel configuration

and more.

The output of lsusb is:

```
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 007: ID 0b05:179c ASUSTek Computer, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 058f:6387 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Drive

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 045e:0768 Microsoft Corp. Sidewinder X4

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 09da:9090 A4 Tech Co., Ltd XL-750BK Laser Mouse

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0cf3:7015 Atheros Communications, Inc. TP-Link TL-WN821N v3 802.11n [Atheros AR7010+AR9287]

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

The output of xinput is:

```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                       id=2   [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                 id=4   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ A4TECH USB Device                          id=9   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ A4TECH USB Device                          id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard   id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                      id=3   [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                id=5   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=6   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                  id=7   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=8   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Microsoft Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard   id=11   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Eee PC WMI hotkeys                         id=13   [slave  keyboard (3)]

```

Please help, I would not bother you if I were not desperate.

----------

## Logicien

Hi,

did you try to read the /var/log/Xorg.0.log from Linux Mint to know which mouse driver Xorg use for your mouse and emerge it if not? If the Xorg Mint mouse driver is already installed in your Gentoo, it is possible effectively that some mouse support are missing in your kernel configuration and/or your Xorg configuration have some problems. Most of the time, no user Xorg configuration is needed. Everything needed by Xorg must have been emerge. This is the most important thing.

When you are in the menu configuration of the Linux kernel, when you press the / character, you get a search dialog box. You can try any keywork like mouse, hid, synaptic, etc, to see any configuration option related to the keywork, is value and where it is in the menu. Check the hid support in Drivers/USB section. 

I do not think it is a good idea to copy system directories from a distribution to an other. If your mouse work with Mint, there is no reason for it to don't work in Gentoo with is own system files.

----------

## Randy Andy

 *mynewname wrote:*   

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new at gentoo, and have just finished installing my system. I have a Sharkoon Fireglider mouse, and whenever I try to run xorg, it does not recognize it. The crazy thing is, that I have Linux Mint installed on the same system, and there it works fine. I have tried various things to make it working, including:
> 
> Several reboots/reinstalls and reconfigurations via 
> ...

 

I bet you mean the /etc/X11/xorg.conf instead of the make.conf file, what you copied from Mint   :Wink: 

Apropos make.conf, please show us yours, if you haven't fixed it yet.

Also the  /etc/X11/xorg.conf should shown us for further help.

Regards, Andy.

----------

## mynewname

Of course i meant xorg.conf, i apologize. I am just starting to make stupid mistakes, because i am getting tired ad having some headaches.

Okay, thats my make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the metro build script that automatically built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="de_DE"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

USE="udev symlink nvidia X gif gtk"
```

And thats my xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

I have reconfigured it, after the copy/paste thing did not work (btw. Logicen, I think you are absolutely right about that, but this was a deed of desperation).

Meanwhile I looked in the kernel, but I could not find anything, which should work for my mouse.

I also looked at Mints "Xorg.0.log", and I think the following section is important:

```
[     6.037] (II) evdev: A4TECH USB Device: initialized for relative axes.

[     6.037] (WW) evdev: A4TECH USB Device: ignoring absolute axes.

[     6.037] (**) A4TECH USB Device: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[     6.037] (**) A4TECH USB Device: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[     6.037] (**) A4TECH USB Device: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[     6.037] (**) A4TECH USB Device: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[     6.037] (II) config/udev: Adding input device A4TECH USB Device (/dev/inpu$

[     6.037] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     6.037] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     6.037] (II) config/udev: Adding input device A4TECH USB Device (/dev/inpu$

[     6.037] (**) A4TECH USB Device: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchal$

[     6.037] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'A4TECH USB Device'

[     6.037] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[     6.037] (**) A4TECH USB Device: always reports core events

[     6.037] (**) evdev: A4TECH USB Device: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[     6.038] (--) evdev: A4TECH USB Device: Vendor 0x9da Product 0x9090

[     6.038] (--) evdev: A4TECH USB Device: Found 20 mouse buttons

[     6.038] (--) evdev: A4TECH USB Device: Found scroll wheel(s)

[     6.038] (--) evdev: A4TECH USB Device: Found relative axes

[     6.038] (--) evdev: A4TECH USB Device: Found x and y relative axes

[     6.038] (II) evdev: A4TECH USB Device: Configuring as mouse

[     6.038] (II) evdev: A4TECH USB Device: Adding scrollwheel support

[     6.038] (**) evdev: A4TECH USB Device: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

 [     6.038] (**) evdev: A4TECH USB Device: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheel$

[     6.038] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d$

[     6.038] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "A4TECH USB Device" (typ$

[     6.038] (II) evdev: A4TECH USB Device: initialized for relative axes.

[     6.038] (**) A4TECH USB Device: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[     6.038] (**) A4TECH USB Device: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[     6.038] (**) A4TECH USB Device: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[     6.038] (**) A4TECH USB Device: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[     6.038] (II) config/udev: Adding input device A4TECH USB Device (/dev/inpu$

[     6.038] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

```

For now, I am too tired to see the sense in it, I will look again tomorrow. Thanks for the answers so far.

----------

## PaulBredbury

Mint might have an entry in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ to help configure it - check there.

----------

## Randy Andy

Servus, mynewname.

Regarding the entries of your xorg.conf.

Afaik you should substitute your mouse and keyboard driver entries with evdev.

Another point, the syntax of it seems outdated to me, check for newer ones.

Here, as a very short example mine, which is actually working fine here:

```

Section "InputClass"

    Identifier  "keyboard-all"

    Driver      "evdev"

    Option      "XkbLayout"  "de"

    Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

    MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

Section "Device"                                                                                                    

    Identifier  "Nvidia 8600 GS"                                                                                    

    Driver      "nvidia"                                                                                                                                                                  

EndSection 

```

Change it to your needs.

More information here: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

Regards, Andy.

----------

## mynewname

Ok, I tried to use evdev as the driver for "Mouse0", but it did not make a difference. As far as I car read from my log file, he uses the evdev driver anyway, for what reasons ever. but as I compared the two log files, I noticed some difference. At some point, while gentoo stops working, mint makes the following:

```
[     6.063] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
```

and later

```
[     6.063] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "A4TECH USB Device" (type: MOUSE, id 10)
```

looking in /usr/lib/xorg/, I found a number of extensions, one of them being evdev_drv.so, which seems to work for my mouse. The only question is, how do I get these extensions working on gentoo. 

Anyone got an idea?

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi mynewname.

 *mynewname wrote:*   

> Ok, I tried to use evdev as the driver for "Mouse0", but it did not make a difference. 

 

I guess that's not enough, if the misbehaviour depends on the wrong syntax of an outdated configuration.

Here again some more HowTo's and docs for instruction:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/

and cause I guess you could read German also this: http://www.gentoofreunde.org/node/94

Also make sure to only use the x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev driver and not the xf86-input-keyboard

and xf86-input-mouse any more.

This could be the case if you had have keyboard and mouse mentioned in earlier times into your make.conf

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

Only if this was the case, you have to uninstall xf86-input-keyboard and xf86-input-mouse and then you have to recompile the others in e.g. this way:

emerge -av $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)

Actual your make.conf above listed only INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" what is correct.

evdev is the new input method for the most kind of these devices (except touchpads and other special devices).

That's why you shouldn't mentioned keyboard and mouse any longer as input driver into your xorg.conf section.

Much success, Andy.

----------

## mynewname

I have just discovered something strange: while the usual buttons of my mouse do not work, the extra buttons do. I looked into the log and saw, that xorg qualifies my mouse as a keyboard. Does anyone know a fix for this.

I have turned all my hardware to evdev and put the configuration under /usr/share/xorg/xorg.conf.s/evdev.conf. As far as I can read in the log, Nothing uses any other driver.

Thank you all for the answers you provided so far.

----------

## v_andal

I've described the way how I've fixed similar problem here http://naiveprogrammer.blogspot.de/2011/01/linux-xorg-configuration.html

Maybe it'll help you to fix yours.

----------

## mynewname

Thanks for the link!

I will post again as soon, as I know something new.

----------

